# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  مجلس النواب!!!!

## Ammar Qasaimeh

عمان - الدستور - مصطفى الريالات

يعتبر مجلس النواب الحالي الأكثر حصولا على"الامتيازات" منذ العام 89 وحتى الآن ، فجميع المجالس المتعاقبة مجتمعة لم تحصل على "حزمة الإعفاءات"التي حصل عليها نواب المجلس الحالي وان كانت مجالس حصلت على اعفاءات جمركية للسيارات وأخرى استفادت من تخفيضات وتسهيلات ، بيد أنها لم تحصل على هذا الكم الكبير من"الامتيازات"مرة واحدة.

نواب المجلس الحالي حصلوا على اعفاءات جمركية ، ومن قبل زيادة مكافآت النواب بحدود 1350 دينارا ، لتصبح قيمة مكافآتهم ما يقرب من 2650 دينارا.

وحصلوا ايضا على تأشيرات حج بواقع 5 تأشيرات لكل نائب في الحد الأدنى المعلن ، مثلما حصلوا على مبلغ مالي مقطوع لتوزيعه على طلبة في الجامعات كمعونة نقدية تصرف لمرة واحدة.

والى جانب كوتات التعيين في وزارات ومؤسسات وداوئر حكومية متعددة فان النواب حاليا نجحوا في رفع موازنة المجلس السنوية الى ما يساوي (7) ملايين دينار بزيادة مقدارها مليونا دينار عن العام الماضي.

ولا تتوقف حزمة الامتيازات عند هذا القدر ، فهناك جهد نيابي غير مسبوق حاليا لجهة عودة جوازات السفر الحمراء التي جرى الغاؤها بموجب قانون مؤقت صدر منذ نحو خمس سنوات ، في المقابل يعتزم النواب خلال الفترة القادمة القيام بتحرك لجهة رفع رواتبهم بشكل مجز مقابل التفرغ التام للعمل النيابي وعدم الجمع مع راتب التقاعد بحيث يصل حجم الراتب لكل نائب الى نحو خمسة الاف دينار.

ويبرر النواب هذا المطلب بعدم مساواة رواتب النواب مع بعضهم البعض اذ ان هناك نوابا يحصلون على رواتب شهرية تصل الى خمسة الاف دينار كونهم متقاعدين ونواب ايضا فيما لا يحصل اخرون سوى على راتبهم النيابي الذي تمت زيادته.

وأخيرا تدارس المكتب الدائم لمجلس النواب خطة عمل بهدف رفع رواتب النواب بشكل مجز مقابل التفرغ التام للنائب في اشارة"خضراء"للنواب للبدء بالتحرك بهذا الاتجاه.

وفي ملف السفرات او ما يسمى "الدبلوماسية البرلمانية" فالحديث طويل وذو شجون ويكفي الاشارة الى ان عدد الوفود البرلمانية التي سافرت للخارج طيلة شهر تشرين الثاني الماضي بلغ 23 وفدا برلمانيا ،،.

وحسب المصادر فإن كلفة هذه السفرات وعلى الرغم من إحاطتها بسرية مبالغ فيها ، وهي على نفقة المجلس بالكامل ، الى ما يتبع ذلك من بدل سفر للسادة النواب.

وقد أسهمت هذه السفرات"المكوكية"بعدم اكتمال نصاب بعض الجلسات التي لم يكتب لها الانعقاد فيما النواب منهمكون بسفراتهم الى خارج المملكة ومنهم رؤساء لجان ومقررون..

واخر الامتيازات كان تعيين سائق خاص لكل نائب بداية العام المقبل وعلى نفقة مالية المجلس وتخصيص مبلغ (180) دينارا راتبا شهريا لكل سائق..

والقرار الذي اتخذه المكتب الدائم للمجلس حدد عدة شروط مسبقا قبل البدء بتنفيذ القرار ، أهمها الزام السائق بارتداء الزي الرسمي الموحد ، اضافة الى ضرورة تخصيص قاعة منفصلة يتواجد فيها السائقون لضمان عدم دخولهم لمكاتب النواب الا للضرورة القصوى ، وكذلك منع أي نائب من تعيين أحد أقاربه لهذه الوظيفة ، أما الشرط الاخير فيتمثل بعدم صرف بدل راتب سائق للنائب الذي لا يرغب بتعيين سائق له ومن الأهمية بمكان التأكيد على ان النواب الذين حصلوا على هذا الكم الكبير من الامتيازات يعملون خلال العام الواحد المكون من 365 يوما بواقع 165 يوما فقط ، وهي عدد أيام الدورة العادية للمجلس النيابي والبالغة أربعة أشهر ومجموعها 120 يوما ، إضافة لدورة استثنائية لا تزيد في العادة عن 45 يوما فقط ، ويدخل النواب بعد ذلك في إجازة لمدة 200 يوم بالتمام والكمال.

ويحصل النائب إزاء هذا العمل على مكافأة سنوية مقدارها 31800 دينار ، بمعنى ان النائب يتقاضى يوميا مبلغا قدره 192 دينارا عن عمل لمدة 160 يوما فقط.

عمليا فان "امتيازات النواب" مستمرة ، إذ لم يكتفً ثلة منهم بالإعفاءات الجمركية وإنما وقعوا على مذكرة تطالب الحكومة بإعفائهم من رسوم ترخيص وتسجيل سياراتهم المعفاة أصلا من الجمرك.

ولم يقف حد"الامتيازات"عند هذا الحد ، وإنما أكدت مصادر نيابية مطلعة أن نوابا يطالبون بالسماح لهم ببيع إعفاءاتهم الجمركية التي حصلوا عليها.

وأثارت الامتيازات التي حصل عليها النواب ، وبعد ذلك الأعيان موجة من الاستياء لدى منظمات مجتمع مدني وسياسيين ، اعتبروا أن من شأن تلك الإعفاءات الحد من دور مجلس الأمة بشقيه (النواب والأعيان) وتحديدا مجلس النواب في مراقبة أداء الحكومات.

حزب جبهة العمل الإسلامي تلمس الهنات والتعليقات من قبل سياسيين ومواطنين ، فبادر لإصدار قرار منع بموجبه ممثليه الستة في مجلس النواب من الحصول على إعفاءات السيارات أو تأشيرات الحج ، بيد ان الحزب لم يتطرق إلى الزيادة التي حصل عليها النواب ، وخاصة ان نواب الحزب استلموا تلك الزيادات.

النواب من جانبهم يبتعدون عن الحديث مباشرة عن الامتيازات الحكومية التي حصلوا عليها ، ويحاولون تمريرها على أنها جزء مكمل لعملهم ولصورة النائب في المجتمع والمحافل الدولية.

وينتقد نواب ما يعتبرونه هجمة صحفية انتقدت زيادة رواتبهم ، أو تلك التي أخذت عليهم حصولهم على إعفاءات جمركية ، معتبرين ان النواب دائما يقعون تحت "سيف النقد" الإعلامي ، دون أن يتطوع الناقدون للحديث عن مؤسسات حكومية أو ممارسات مماثلة.

ويسجل للمجلس السابق (الرابع عشر) ان عددا لا بأس به من أعضائه 22( نائبا) لم يحصلوا على سيارات آنذاك ورفضوا القرار ، أما في المجلس الحالي ، فانه لم يسجل تمنع نواب من الحصول على الإعفاءات باستثناء نواب حزب جبهة العمل الإسلامي (6 نواب) امتثالا لأوامر حزبهم.

فنواب المجلس الرابع عشر حصلوا على سيارات تم شراؤها من قبل النواب أنفسهم من خلال التقسيط الميسر وبأثمان محروقة ، ورغم ذلك تعرض المجلس لانتقادات متواصلة من قبل ناخبين ومؤسسات مجتمع مدني وأحزاب وسياسيين ، غير ان"امتيازات"نواب المجلس الحالي لم تواجه بما وُوجه به المجلس السابق من نقد.

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بحيث يصل حجم الراتب لكل نائب الى نحو خمسة الاف دينار.


شو عمار شكلك حاسدهم .. خليهم يحصلوا على امتيازيات قلة ما دفعوا الشباب حتى وصلو لهون

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_



شو عمار شكلك حاسدهم .. خليهم يحصلوا على امتيازيات قلة ما دفعوا الشباب حتى وصلو لهون


_ 


 لا مش حاسدهم.. هينا عايشين والحمد لله,, لكن البكوات زودوها كثير... بعدين انا نقلا عن الدستور ....
انت شوف كم ميزانيته للمجلس.. اصلا لو بدك تدقق بطلع النواب الي كاسر البلد :Db465236ff:  همه الي بجوعوا الشعب يا اخي مهمه معطلين 200 يوم ويوميا بطلع 192 وبحكيلك الجلسات ما بتم عقدها لانه اغلبهم من رؤساء لجان ومقررين مسافرين برى البلد و عندك اعفاءات كثير على شو ما بعرف يعني منا حضرت جلسه من جلساتهم بصراحه حكي فاضي وتحت الطاوله الورق بلعب لعب وكل هالسفرات الي بسافروها على حساب المجلس وطبعا الكلفه سيره...
"ولم يقف حد"الامتيازات"عند هذا الحد ، وإنما أكدت مصادر نيابية مطلعة أن نوابا يطالبون بالسماح لهم ببيع إعفاءاتهم الجمركية التي حصلوا عليها" بالله مش تجار؟؟؟!!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ولم يقف حد"الامتيازات"عند هذا الحد ، وإنما أكدت مصادر نيابية مطلعة أن نوابا يطالبون بالسماح لهم ببيع إعفاءاتهم الجمركية التي حصلوا عليها


لا عمار لحد هون و بس .. هاي لازم .. حقهم يا اخي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_



لا عمار لحد هون و بس .. هاي لازم .. حقهم يا اخي 


_


 :Db465236ff:  الله يقويهم مهمه بجاهدوا :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكرك يا عمار على  الموضوع

----------

